# Default Gateway offline (according to MSN)



## Sam` (Aug 11, 2009)

Well i got back from being away for the week end to discover when i turned my computer on it didn't want to sign into MSN so i pressed troubleshoot and it told me my default gateway was offline. I then tried to open Mozilla firefox which was unable to connect, I then tried xchat (IRC software) which didn't work (i got a message saying "* Connection failed. Error: An attempt was made to access a socket in a way forbidden by its access permissions" i don't know if it will help).

I then tried Internet Explorer which did work and is how i'am posting this. 

I'am using a wireless connection with a wep key. 
I'am with BT and have a BT-homehub (i'm not sure on the model as it doesn't say on the back but i will try find out)
I'am running Windows XP Home Edition with SP3.

I havn't tried connecting directly because i don't have a cable long enough, also there is another computer on the network which is running fine (also wireless) also my xbox is connected to the same networking (wireless) and is working fine.

Here is extra detail;

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\USER1>PING 206.190.60.37

Pinging 206.190.60.37 with 32 bytes of data:

PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.

Ping statistics for 206.190.60.37:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\USER1>PING yahoo.com

Pinging yahoo.com [69.147.114.224] with 32 bytes of data:

PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.

Ping statistics for 69.147.114.224:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\USER1>PING google.com

Pinging google.com [74.125.127.100] with 32 bytes of data:

PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.
PING: transmit failed, error code 5.

Ping statistics for 74.125.127.100:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Documents and Settings\USER1>NBTSTAT -n

Wireless Network Connection:
Node IpAddress: [192.168.1.65] Scope Id: []

NetBIOS Local Name Table

Name Type Status
---------------------------------------------
HOME-1914DAE7F6<00> UNIQUE Registered
HOME-1914DAE7F6<20> UNIQUE Registered
MSHOME <00> GROUP Registered

Local Area Connection:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

Local Area Connection 3:
Node IpAddress: [0.0.0.0] Scope Id: []

No names in cache

C:\Documents and Settings\USER1>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home-1914dae7f6
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11g/b Wireless LAN Client Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-0A-11-80-C5
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.65
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 11 August 2009 12:14:35
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 12 August 2009 12:14:35

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit E
thernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-92-85-07-2E

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Personal Area Network from
TOSHIBA
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-10-60-D0-2C-85

C:\Documents and Settings\USER1>


Thank you for your time please get back to me ASAP.



Sam


----------



## Sam` (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## Sam` (Aug 11, 2009)

I guess you don't like me then? No reply in 2 days?


----------



## krisium (Aug 9, 2009)

Dude got the same problem for 20 days already. Made a post here and seems no 1 knows how to fix this. I replace my modem, network card, cable and as u i had win XP sp3 and even changed to windows 7 now. Same problem still apears. If u do find something on some other forums pls make a post on this 1 or mine "Default gateway offline" by Krisium. 
GL with it anyways


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you totally disabled any of your firewalls?


----------



## Sam` (Aug 11, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Have you totally disabled any of your firewalls?


Mate i got so angry i deleted my firewall.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Try these links. Do you have McAfee installed?

http://forums.devshed.com/antivirus-protection-117/ping-transmit-failed-error-code-5t-421059.html
http://forums.techguy.org/networking/567997-solved-connection-issues.html


----------



## Sam` (Aug 11, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> Do you have McAfee installed?


i did have McAfee but i got an error saying it failed to update. try reinstalling it. so i uninstalled it and tried to reinstall it but it didn't want to install try restarting your computed so i did but still does want to go on.

I'm looking at the links now.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

The links that I gave you should help resolved your issue. Good luck.
2x


----------



## Sam` (Aug 11, 2009)

2xgrump said:


> The links that I gave you should help resolved your issue. Good luck.
> 2x


Thanks mate that fixed it! I'm never using McAfee ever again! :smile:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Anytime mate. I wonder if the other Dude read this post, so that he can fix his issue too. McAfee is a very good product, but I hear you, I have it installed in my servers and it's causing issue too, but I found away to fix it. Can you pls. mark this post SOLVED? I'm glad that I could help.


----------



## chelsea-ann (Mar 13, 2010)

This happens to me a lot when my msn is left on for long periods of time. I just restart my computer and it works fine.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

chelsea-ann said:


> This happens to me a lot when my msn is left on for long periods of time. I just restart my computer and it works fine.


Hello,

If you need assistance you may create your own Thread bec. this is an old Thread and it has been resolved. If you're just giving a feedback that's fine.

This Thread will now be Closed.


----------

